# 1 1/2 YO Male in Long Island, NY



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

This guy is with a rescue, so he is safe, but I wanted to post and see if there was someone in the NYC area who is looking for a young Golden. He sure could use a loving home as he was neglected until now....

 
*BUDDY* 
Meet Buddy he is a Purebreed Golden Retriever 1yr and 1/2 yrs old..he was somebo...dys Buddy til recently...now he needs a home...Please email Us at [email protected] if you can take this little Angel home..we will Neuter him and Vaccinate him..so that he is up to date with his shots...He is the cutest boy ever..Please give Buddy a new home!
Located in Oceanside NY with Ruff House...See More
Meet Buddy he is a Purebreed Golden Retriever 1yr and 1/2 yrs old..he was somebodys Buddy til recently...now he needs a home...Please email Us at [email protected] if you can take this little Angel home..we will Neuter him and Vaccinate him..so that he is up to date with his shots...He is the cutest boy ever..Please give Buddy a new home! Located in Oceanside NY with Ruff House Rescue...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Fingers crossed for this beautiful boy. He looks so thin in one of his pics.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Poor guy, I'm glad he is safe. I hope he finds a forever home soon.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm thinking Blondie


----------

